# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Wish List

## pcosmar

Though I do deal with reality, I often wish for better.
The truck I want would cost over $60,000, But I have a $1,000 beater that gets the jobs done.
I would like to set up a wind generator, and have priced some nice systems. For now I buy electricity from the Co-Op. I am looking at building one myself from scratch.
I am disarmed,but I hope for the day that I can own guns again, I have lots of game on my land.
I understand my realities, but I still have wishes.
So this is a fantasy thread.
What do you want, Why do you want it?

As a left handed shooter (left eye dominant) I have always wanted a true left handed rifle.
There are several Lefty friendly guns, I like the Lightning Rifle. Pump action, top eject. It is on my wish list.
http://www.uberti.com/firearms/Lightning.tpl

*But this one is my pick for "If I Could".
BEDROCK INDUSTRIES INC.* 
Exclusive Distributor of Left Hand AR Rifles by Noveske Rifleworks, LLC
http://www.lefthandrifles.com/ar/spr.html


COMPLETE RIFLE:                                            $2,558.00 

Stag makes some nice left hand ARs too. This is the one I would pick.

Post your dream guns.

----------


## Matt

Barrett M82A1 



$8500

----------


## JRegs85

> Barrett M82A1 
> 
> 
> 
> $8500


+1

----------


## mortepa

*Here are my next purchases:*
1. Yugo AK synthetic underfolder, $450.00
2. Remmington 870 shorty, $650.00
3. 1911 style pistol, will probably go with a Taurus again.  I love Taurus for the $$$!!!



*Current roster:*
Ruger 10/22  22LR, stainless, laminate
Ruger Mini-14 .223, stainless, laminate, 2 SS 30 rd clips
Winchester 22LR, bolt action, single shot
Taurus 66, 7 shot .357, 6" full lug barrel, stainless
Taurus PT-92, 9MM, stainless, dual 17 rd SS mags

----------


## Conservative Christian

I'm not looking for anything real exotic and expensive, or too large to carry for extended periods. Being very practical when it comes to armed self-defense, I would buy the following if I had the money:

Shotgun: Benelli M2 Tactical (with Comfortech stock):



Rifle: Springfield Armory M1A Scout Squad:



Handgun: Kimber Pro CDP II:

----------


## pcosmar

Matt , The Barrett is a nice piece but not left friendly. Pretty heavy to pack around too.
It will reach out here though. Makes a mess of a rabbit at a quarter mile.

I think I would like something a bit more manageable for distance.
This maybe.

http://www.norcalprecision.com/nighthawk.html

This was my idea for a handgun. I have been playing with the Idea. 



I am still refining it. The new pic, (not uploaded) has combat sights. I wish my artistry was better, I would like to add a Damascus slide,hammer and trigger.

----------


## Conservative Christian

> Matt , The Barrett is a nice piece but not left friendly. Pretty heavy to pack around too. It will reach out here though. Makes a mess of a rabbit at a quarter mile. I think I would like something a bit more manageable for distance.
> 
> This was my idea for a handgun. I have been playing with the Idea.


I agree with you about the Barrett. It's not practical for general self-defense.

Your choice of handgun brand and caliber is good, but the particular model you chose wouldn't be practical for concealed carry, and it's very basic as far as features.

If I bought a Springfield, I'd probably get the Loaded Champion Lightweight. It's a good general purpose mid-size .45 that's small enough for concealed carry, but not so small that recoil and barrel lift become a problem. It also comes standard with a number of features and improvements that are often found only on custom .45's, yet it isn't real expensive:

----------


## Matt

> I agree with you about the Barrett. It's not practical for general self-defense.


Lol I don't want a Barrett for self defense, I want one because it's freaking cool and it would be fun to blow $#@! up from a mile away.   There's no way I could afford one but pcosmar did say this was a fantasy thread.

A more realistic dream gun for me would be a Tromix Saiga-12 like this.



I'd also like to get a DSA Fal

----------


## Shellshock1918

H&K G3

----------


## Conservative Christian

> Lol I don't want a Barrett for self defense, I want one because it's freaking cool and it would be fun to blow $#@! up from a mile away.   There's no way I could afford one but pcosmar did say this was a fantasy thread.


Sure, I understand. I wasn't trying to dump on your choice or anything. 

Different people buy weapons for different reasons---defense, target shooting, plinking, hunting etc. 

I'm real practical when it comes to weapons, and I'm only interested in them for self-defense purposes. I don't buy anything real cheap or real expensive. I buy brand new from proven manufacturers.

----------


## maeqFREEDOMfree

:-) go big er stay home in the fantasy world :-)

----------


## pcosmar

That is a neat machine, but the care and feeding would get to ya.

----------


## terryp

Krinkov in 5.45x39
1911 Kimbro pro II
12 ga Mossburg
AR-10 in 300 RSAUM (?)
AR-15 6.8 /.450
Rem. 700y in .308
any 50 cal bolt gun
M-2 HB  
GE minigun
pair of Ruger Vaquaros

I wish I were rich.

----------


## pcosmar

My personal tastes are varied. 
I like old style, single action, and am fond of Black powder Rifles and revolvers.
I am also a mechanic and Hot Rodder. I am impressed with mechanical design and unique innovation. Then there is artistry, Custom guns, whether engraving or custom builds.
I have always wanted a real pretty gun.
http://www.caspianarms.com/Gallery/Gallery.php

----------


## tommyzDad



----------


## pcosmar

Ok, here is a unique one.
Very pricey and not on MY list, but I do find it interesting, as a mechanical innovation.
http://www.szecseidoubleboltrepeater.ca/home.html

----------


## Cowlesy

Double-barrel rifles have always interested me, even though I'll probably never go African Safari Hunting anytime in the near future.

Holland & Holland have some real aesthetic guns, but for the price you could probably pay off a mortgage.

http://www.hollandandholland.com/gun..._double_rifle/

----------


## maeqFREEDOMfree

> Ok, here is a unique one.
> Very pricey and not on MY list, but I do find it interesting, as a mechanical innovation.
> http://www.szecseidoubleboltrepeater.ca/home.html


now that's pretty!

----------


## Defining Obscene

Yugo M70AB1.  Do want.

----------

